# bore hole in dowel



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Its a bugger, especially in white oak, so instead I started with 3/4'' square , drilled hole and then used a cotter pin as an arbor chucked in drill press and clamped a cutter in the cross slide vice. turned to 9/16'' round with the hole centered...​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do you think it is so hard to drill a hole?

George


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

George, because the small 3/16'' bit tends to veer off center through the end grain. How is it that you drill centered holes?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't get it. 
Maybe I missed something?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

GROOVY said:


> George, because the small 3/16'' bit tends to veer off center through the end grain. How is it that you drill centered holes?


I guess I've never tried to drill one that small. I regularly fix fiddleback(?) chairs with broken spindles(?) by cutting them out and drilling for dowels but those are usually 3/8-1/2". I just use the drill press.


----------

